# Anerometer sabotage



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2008)

Document on the Anerometer for the sabotage of enemy aircraft.

Enjoy


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Tell me that wouldnt be scary get right out from base and the wing blows off


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2008)

Interesting! Do you know if it was ever used?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Interesting! Do you know if it was ever used?



I personally dont know, I have never run across an article saying it was used or confirmed to have been used on a specific aircraft.


----------

